# RIP Runty



## TinysMom (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm doing this because so many were following Gracie's baby blog and I knew some of you all might want to share your thoughts on Runty.

Runty was born June 23, 2008....along with five other babies to Gracie, our Californian doe. This was not a planned breeding - Gracie literally broke into her brother George's cage to be with him....and I wonder if it is because they were brother/sister that we had Runty.


Runty was special - she had a fighter's heart and after she passed we checked her to see if she was a girl or boy and she was a girl. 

It was hilarious to watch her shortly after her eyes opened as she ran round and round the cage. The day Robin picked her up and held her was so special - as she gave Robin kisses on the lips and even peed on her (you know that is a mark of honor - right??)

Here are a few pictures of her...




































































Runty lived a very very short life - but she was very much loved - and some of my last words to her before she passed was about how much she was loved by folks on this forum.....

She fought hard to stay with us....death did not come swiftly or softly...but in the end - she let go and left us. She had no choice - no matter how hard she tried to fight.

What I didn't really share in Gracie's baby blog is that I almost put Runty down one night - as I didn't think she'd make it through the night. I came oh so close....but Art told me to give her a chance...to see if she COULD make it - rather than giving up on her...

Well - she couldn't make it - but she taught me something. Many times - bunnies - and people - can surpass our expectations - if we will just believe in them and nurture them.

If you loved Runty and followed her in the blog - would you do us a favor in Runty's honor? Go love on your bunny a bit extra today...whether its give them a craisin - play with them - buy them a new toy and give it to them. Find some way - in Runty's honor....to make a memory or do something with them. 

You'll never regret it.

Binky free darling Runty - because after seeing you run around the cage at full speed - I doubt you'd want to rest...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 13, 2008)

RIP Runty. You had a fighters spirit just not the body. Run and play at the bridge some day we will all meet you.:bunnyangel2:


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww - bless Runty's little heart. Binky free, little one.

:bunnyangel2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 13, 2008)

Shadow thanks Runty for his extra raisin.

R.I.P. little one, you were so loved in your short time here. How precious those pictures are of Robin and Runty.

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 13, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> How precious those pictures are of Robin and Runty.
> 
> Jan


You know what? I almost didn't take them....I was watching the two together and thought, "I should get a picture some time of this..." - and saw my camera and grabbed it...

I'm so glad now that I did....


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 14, 2008)

RIP, my darling Runty! I got so attached to you just watching you in your blog. You were so special and will be missed.


----------



## ChandieLee (Jul 14, 2008)

Binky free Runty. :rainbow:You were sucha special little girl.

Chandra


----------



## ellissian (Jul 14, 2008)

Binky free little one. I'm sorry to say I never managed to follow your blog, but I can see straight away what a special baby you were. Little fighter's like you...always are.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 14, 2008)

You were such a special girl Runty!ink iris: and a real fighter :boxingto stay as long as you did.

:thumbupI'll spend some extra time with my buns tonight in your honor.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 14, 2008)

RIP, little one. You may have been small, but you made a big impact on the lives of those who knew you! Not dealt the best hand in life, but you made the best of it! Wonderful sentiments too, Peg. Hugs to you and Robin.

:rainbow:


----------



## pla725 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm sure New Hope greeted this little one at the bridge while the Bunfather watched over them.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 15, 2008)

Dear Tinysmom, you bring terrific smiles and tears of happiness, or sadness (as in right now) for all that you do. I'm so glad you took those photos too!! What a lovely lil' gal who will bring spiritual kisses to everybody in our home. RIP sweet darlin'.

Give your DH Art a big hug or heartfelt kiss for saying those things that night, not to put her down. 
'Cause the image of Robin with missy Runt-ette, and the licks on the lips, is more than precious.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 15, 2008)

:rip:little Runty. You were only with us for a short time, but you managed to hop your way into so many hearts.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh no! I hadn't looked at your blog for them in a while and I didn't know that little Runty didn't make it... Poor little girl. She did so well to make it so far. She was so small and diddy. Bless her little heart. 

Binky free happily little girl

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:

Jen xx


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TinysMom (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.

I'm not as heartbroken - I think in my heart of hearts I knew that Runty would not be with us long. Until that last day though -I really didn't realize just how small Runty was compared to her littermates.

I'll never forget once her eyes were open - she managed to get out of the nestbox and ran around the cage - doing bunny 500's just as fast as her little legs could take her. She was so pleased to have more control over her body...

Then to think of her giving Robin kisses and climbing all over her....she was just so affectionate for such a little girl....so young....yet so loving.

Stan- thanks for the photo. When I saw you posted I kept trying to scroll down and thinking, "Did he use the picture of Robin and Runty with the kisses - or Runty on Robin's arm....or Runty alone?" I could hardly wait to see what you had designed...it means so much to me.

Runty may be gone - and in time - she may even be forgotten by most of the forum members. But in her short lifetime- she was loved and she knew it. 

Thank you to everyone who loved her and wished her well....


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 16, 2008)

I missed this until now

What a sweet little girl..so fragile and tiny
I'll give extra kisses tonight in her name 

Binky free little one :bunnyangel:


----------

